# Dog training for a 4yr old?



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys I was wondering if it is too late for a 4yr old lab to get dog training? I have a 11 month old that I am most likely going to get trained professionaly. My 4yr old literally has retreived thousands of birds and is trained by myself and does great but needs some more work on things in the field. My biggest worry is getting my pup trained and him ruining it. Also any suggestions on trainers?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dont know any trainer to suggest but I do know you can train any age dog just fine so dont worry about that


----------

